#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund Sprunggelenk >

## Dosi

Hallo! Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, und mir den MRT-Befund meines Sprungelenkes "Übersetzen"?    *Befund:* Normales Fettmarkssignal des Knochenmarks der abgebildeten ossären Strukturen. Metallartefakte im Bereich der distalen Fibula, sowie im Bereich des distalen Fibula, sowie im Bereich des Malleolus medialis nach Osteosynthesenmaterialentfernung. Keine Geleknsergüsse. Der Knorpelbelag im oberen und unteren Sprunggelenk, sowie im Bereich der mitabgebildeten Fußwurzelgelenke intakt. Keine nachweisbaren Knorpeldefekte. Keine Auffälligkeiten am Sinus tarsi. Der mediale und laterale Bandapparat intakt. An den Sehnen keine Auffälligkeiten. Geringes subkutanes Weichteilödem dorsomedial am Unterschenkel.  *Ergebnis* Zustand nach Sprunggelenksfraktur, mit Metallabrieb im Bereich des Malleolus medialis und auch im Bereich der distelen Tibiadiaphyse postoperativ bzw. redisual nach Osteosyntehsematerialentfernung. Geringes subkutanes Weichteilödem dorsomedial am distalen Unterschenkel.   DANKE für die Hilfe!  Lg Doris

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Dosi, 
normales Fettmarksignal des Knochenmarks - normal arbeitendes Knochenmark 
ossäre Strukturen - Knochenstruktur 
Artefakt - 1. Auffälligkeit in einem Untersuchungsbefund ohne patholog. Ursache, 2. Trauma/ Veränderung durch Schädigung 
distale Fibula - unteres Ende des Wadenbeins (Unterschenkelknochen neben dem Schienbein) 
Malleolus medialis - der Knöchel auf der Innenseite des Fußes 
Sinus tarsi - Der Talus (ein Fußwurzelknochen) ruht auf der Ferse und ist mit ihr durch 3 überknorpelte Flächen verbunden. Zwischen der mittleren und hinteren Fläche ist eine Furche, die mit einer Furche am Talus den Sinus tarsi bildet. 
medial - zur Mitte zu, innen 
lateral - seitlich, außen 
subcutanes Weichteilödem - Ansammlung von Gewebsflüssigkeit unter der Haut 
am dorsomedialen Unterschenkel - an der hinteren Innenseite (Dorsum = Rücken) 
Tibiadiaphyse - eine kleine Ausbuchtung am unteren Ende des Schienbeins. Es ist eine Art Gelenkfläche zum Wadenbein.  
Bei weiteren Fragen melde dich noch mal. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Dosi

Danke für die tolle Übersetzung!
Aber was heißt das jetzt für mich!? Ist Aussicht auf Besserung, bzw welche Heilungsmethoden gibt es?! 
lg Doris

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Dosi, 
im Großen und Ganzen hast du keine massiven Befunde im Sprunggelenk, wenn man von den Veränderungen durch die Metallentfernung absieht. Nach der Metallentfernung ist man noch für ca 2-3 Wochen krankgeschrieben. 
Du solltest jetzt darauf achten, daß das Sprunggelenk beweglicher wird und die Achillessehne + Wadenmuskeln gedehnt werden. Die verkürzen nämlich sehr gern. Das wird einige Wochen dauern. Am besten läßt du dir eine Verordnung für Physiotherapie ausstellen, dort geht es am besten und am schnellsten. 
Du mußt aber damit rechnen, daß das Sprunggelenk nicht mehr zu 100% beweglich wird.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Dosi

Das problem ist nur, dass der Unfall bereits im August 2006 war, und die Metallentfernung im oktober 2007!
Ich hab aber seitdem immer noch Probleme! mein Knöchel ist mega geschwollen und es sind immer noch Schmerzen!
lg Dosi

----------


## Christiane

Seit der OP sind ja 14 Monate vergangen. Die Schwellung müßte eigentlich weg sein nach dieser Zeit. Dein Lymphgefäßsystem scheint unter dem Unfall etwas gelitten zu haben. Laß dir mal Lymphdrainagen mit Kompressionsstrumpf verschreiben. 
Jetzt muß noch abgeklärt werden, woher die Schmerzen kommen. Ursachen können blockierte Fußwurzel - oder Mittelfußknochen sein, ebenso ein verändertes Gangbild (die Schmerzen führen zur Schonhaltung beim Laufen -> veränderte Statik -> Überlastung einzelner Strukturen) oder Entzündungen im Gewebe oder Knochen. 
Hat sich die Beweglichkeit des Fußes eigentlich gebessert, seit das Metall draußen ist?

----------


## Dosi

Lymphdrainagen haben bei mir leider nichts geholfen, das hab ich schon probiert! 
Die Beweglichkeit des Fußes ist nicht wirklich besser geworden seit der Metallentfernung! Es sagt mir jeder, dass die Schwellung nach dieser Zeit schon weg sein sollte, aber keiner weiß eine Behandlung dafür!  
Ich konsultiere jetzt eh zwei Orthopäden, die mir dann hoffentlich beide die gleiche Diagnose sagen! 
DANKE für deine Tipps
Doris

----------


## Christiane

Laß mal die Ursache für die Bewegungseinschränkung abklären. Hier darüber zu spekulieren wird nicht viel Sinn machen. Wenn ich weiß, woher das Problem kommt, kann ich gezielter Tipps geben. 
Wie lange wurden damals die Lymphdraianagen angewandt? Wurde damals im Anschluß gewickelt oder ein Strumpf angepaßt? Lymphdrainagen ohne anschließende Kompression sind sinnlos. Bei dir scheint es sich um ein posttraumatisches Lymphödem zu handeln, die bleiben gerne über einen längeren Zeitraum. Bei regelmäßiger Therapie und etwas Glück bilden sie sich aber oft zurück.

----------

